#  Der kleine Patient >   Purpura Schoenlein-Henoch >

## Rollen

Hallo 
Mein Sohn hatte mit 4 Jahren (vor einem dreiviertel Jahr) Purpura Schoenlein Henoch ( "falsche Immunreaktion") mit Stationärem Aufenthalt.
Gehstöcke, Rollstuhl, Schmerzen, ganze Palette und natürlich dementsprechende Petechien( Punkte am ganzen Körper). 
Meine Frage, 
wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Rezidiv (Wiederkehren der Krankheit) und in welchem Zeitrahmen? 
Ich selbst und meine Mutter haben Autoimmunerkrankungen mit schlecht nachweisbaren medizinischen Parametern.
(Sarkoidose, colitis ulcerosa) 
Ich wäre über Antworten sehr dankbar. 
Rollen

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Rollen 
Purpura Schoenlein Henoch ist eine generalisierte allergische Entzündung der kleinen und mittleren Gefäße, die meistens nach Infektionen (z.B. 1-3 Wochen nach Grippalem Infekt) auftritt. Sie tritt am häufigsten im Klein- und Schulkindalter auf. Meistens bei Kindern zwischen 2-5Jahren, bei Säuglingen und Jugendlichen ist es eher selten. 
Leider habe ich in meinen Büchern nichts über eine Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit gefunden. Kann dir deine Frage also leider nicht richtig beantworten. 
Ich würde mir da keine größeren Sorgen machen wegen einem Rezidiv, würde aber bei verdächtigen Hautausschlägen meinen Kinderarzt zu Rate ziehen 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Rollen

hallo 
Na das nenne ich mal eine schnelle Antwort. Ich bin total von den Socken, vielen Dank. 
Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das keinerlei Infekt nachgewiesen werden konnte, es also laut Uni keine Ursache gab.
Nichts desto trotz herzlichen Dank für die Mühe und das Recherchieren. 
Rollen

----------


## Obelix1962

@Rollen, 
das ist es das was uns alle so süchtig macht!  *Die schnellen unkomplizierten Antworten die die uns Mut geben und die die Hilfe zugleich sind.* 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Domino

Hallo Rollen, 
Purpura Schoenlein Henoch ist eine Erkrankung aus dem Rheumatischen Formenkreis, eine sogenannte Vaskulitis, die, wie Michael schon schreibt, hauptsächlich im Kinder- u. Jugendalter auftritt. Lt. einschlägiger Literatur ist sehr selten mit Rückfällen (ca. 5-10 %) zu rechnen. Schau doch mal unter http://www.rheuma-online.de/a-z/p/pu...in-henoch.html 
Servus Domino

----------


## Rollen

danke für die antworten , bin nicht ganz neu in der schulmedizin (krankenschwester)
aber ich finde leider immer wieder menschen die behaupten dass es mit längeren pausen wiederkehren könnte , so nach ein paar jahren. 
aber wenn ich euch glauben schenke dann beruhigt mich das natürlich ;-) 
ihr seid super
nochmals dankeschön  
Rollen 
ach und nochwas
ich habe noch nie ein forum erlebt in dem man so schnell so konkrete antworten bekomt, hut ab.

----------


## Obelix1962

@Rollen 
Danke im Namen aller Forumsmitglieder solche Worte laufen runter wie Oel   

> ach und nochwas
> ich habe noch nie ein Forum erlebt in dem man so schnell so konkrete Antworten bekommt, Hut ab.

 Grüßle und nen schönen 3ten Advent
Obelix1962

----------


## renesse86

Tag auch, 
meine Tochter (10 Jahre alt) leidet auch  seit ca. einem halben Jahr an Purpura.
Sie hat jedoch "nur" Einblutungen in den Unterschenkeln.
Daher bekommt sie auch kein Cortison. Wir werden homöpathisch behandelt. 
Wie lange kann diese Krankheit denn andauern?
Und gibt es denn sonst überhaupt keine Schulmedizin die hilft? 
Wer weiss Antwort. 
Ein frohes neues Jahr, wünscht
renesse86

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo  renesse86, 
ich wünsche dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr  :Zwinker:  
Da es wie oben schon erwähnt ein Autoimmunprozess ist, das heißt der Körper seine Abwehr gegen eigene Zellen richtet, gibt es leider außer kortisonfreie Entzündungshemmer in leichten und Kortison in schweren Fällen keine Therapie.
In den meisten Fällen heilt die Purpura aber ohne Therapie von alleine aus. 
Die durchschnittliche Dauer der Erkrankung liegt meines Wissens zwischen 1-5 Monaten  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## renesse86

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Haben die 5 Montate schon überschritten. 
Na, ist halt so. Haben morgen ja mal wieder nen Termin beim Arzt. 
Lieben Gruß,
renesse86

----------


## renesse86

Tag auch, 
wollte nur kurz berichten, dass meine Tochter am Dienstag zum ersten Mal wieder zum Training durfte. Und es sind keine nennenswerten neuen 
Einblutungen entstanden. 
Vielleicht haben wir es ja bald geschafft. 
Lieben Gruß,
Renesse86

----------


## stäbler

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle Betroffenen,
meine Nichte, 9 Jahre alt, bekam Anfang November 2008 Purpura Schönlein Henoch diagnostiziert.Sie war 3 mal in 4 Wochen für 5 Tage im Krankenhaus zur Cortisonbehandlung. Durch Zufall oder besser Fügung schrieb mein Sohn zu der Zeit in der Schule ein Referat über Vitamine und fragte mich :"Mama, was ist eigentlich Skorbut ?" Ich bekam eine richtige Gänsehaut, als ich bei google unter "Skorbut" nachschaute. Skorbut ist ein starker Vitamin C - Mangel, der genau zu den bei Purpura Schönlein Henoch auftretenden Symptomen führt ( Hautblutungen, Bauchkrämpfe usw..) Ich gehe soweit, Purpura schönlein henoch mit Skorbut gleichzusetzen. Seit meine Nichte viele Südfrüchte, Zitronensaft, Sauerkraut und Vitamin C Tabletten ißt. Fühlt sich sich wieder sehr wohl, geht endlich wieder nach 5 Wochen zur Schule und ist wieder ein glückliches Kind.
Liebe Grüße, Sieglinde :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Stäbler, 
hab deinen Beitrag verschoben, bitte immer erst schauen, ob das Thema schon existiert.

----------


## StarBuG

> Skorbut ist ein starker Vitamin C - Mangel, der genau zu den bei Purpura Schönlein Henoch auftretenden Symptomen führt ( Hautblutungen, Bauchkrämpfe usw..) Ich gehe soweit, Purpura schönlein henoch mit Skorbut gleichzusetzen.

 Skorbut ist eine Vitaminmangelerscheinung die heutzutage so gut wie nicht mehr auftritt, da wir in vielen Lebensmitteln Vitamin C als Zusatz haben. 
Purpura Schönlein Hennoch ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung, sprich, das Immunsystem richtet sich gegen den eigenen Körper oder Teile (hier die Gefäße) des Körpers. 
Beides sind völlig unterschiedliche Erkrankungen.

----------


## kathia butz

Hallo,
bei meiner Tochter (5,5 Jahre) wurde vor 6 Tagen Purpura Schönlein-Henoch diagnostiziert, nachdem die ersten Symptome schon vor fast zwei Wochen auftraten. Sie liegt momentan stationär in der Uniklinik, wo sie auch noch eine Blasenentzündung bekommen hat. Die Leukos waren nicht sonderlich erhöht (die Werte hat mir keiner verraten) aber das Eiweiß im Urin war wohl relativ hoch. Meine Sorge ist nun ob die Blasenentzündung evtl. auch ein Symptom einer Nephritis sein könnte :Huh?:

----------


## sonnenschein

Hallo Kathie,
meine Tochter, 14 Jahre alt, lag letztes Jahr mit Purpura in der Kinderklinik.
Sie mußte täglich Stuhl und Urin abgeben zwecks Untersuchung auf Blut.
Das was man äusserlich sieht,die Einblutungen in die Hautoberfläche geschieht bei der Krankheit auch im Innern, insbesondere Nieren und Magen sind betroffen.
In seltenen Fällen können auch andere innere Organe Einblutungen aufweisen.
Um diese Einblutungen unter Kontrolle zu haben und in akutesten Fällen mit Kortison gegenwirken zu können werden die betroffenen Kinder stationär aufgenommen.
Nach ca.4 Wochen wurde meine Tochter entlassen.Sie ist dann auch bald wieder zur Schule gegangen, bzw. gefahren worden...nach etwa 2 Monaten war eigentlich alles überstanden.Anfangs hat sie noch Sportbefreiung gehabt und auch ansonsten hat sie sich nur das nötigste im Tagesablauf bewegt,auf anraten der Ärzte.
Ich wünsche deiner Tochter recht bald eine Besserung der Beschwerden
Lg Sonnenschein

----------


## kathia butz

> Sie mußte täglich Stuhl und Urin abgeben zwecks Untersuchung auf Blut.

 Das ist ja das seltsame.Sie hat letzten Samstag und dann erst heute wieder Blut abgenommen bekommen. Urin allerdings jeden zweiten Tag. 
Momentan passiert hier therapiemässig nichts ausser der Bettruhe, so das sich für mich die Frage nach der weiteren Notwendigkeit des KH-Aufenthaltes stellt. Trotzdem bleibt natürlich die Angst vor den inneren Blutungen. Deshalb die Frage nach dem Zusammenhang zwischen der Blasenentzündung und einer möglichen Nephritis. Ich denke Bettruhe und Urinkontrolle kann man einfach auch zu Hause machen.

----------


## colili

Hallo! 
Meine fast 5 jährige Tochter hat jetzt seit Ostern die Purpura Schönlein Henoch.
Die Diagnose wurde in der Kinderklinik gestellt.Seit dem waren wir bis jetzt jeden Tag zu Urinkontrolle, die Gott sei dank immer gut war.Heute waren wir auch wieder beim Arzt, weil meiner Tochter Rücken- und Bauchschmerzen hatte.Außerdem war sie total lustlos, als ob mein Kind jemand ausgewechselt hatte.Ich weiß nicht, aber unsere Ärztin spielt da irgendwie  runter und meint das die Flecke schon verblassen.Und obwohl die Krankheit erst 11 Tage alt ist hat unsre Ärztin heut gemeint, dass meine Tochte ruhig schon laufen könnte.Da haben wir dann auch leider getan und sofort kamen neue grosse Flecken.Ich wiess mir im Moment echt nicht zu helfen und bin total verzweifelt.Mache mir grosse Sorgen! Ich weiß nicht wie es weiter gehen soll? Wir stehen kurz vor einem Umzug und im Juni haben wir eigentlich Urlaub geplant.Wobei ich mich ernsthaft frage, ob wir den Urlaub antreten sollen? 
Ich freue mich über jeden Rat oder Nachricht.Liebe Grüsse  
Colili

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn die Bauchschmerzen heute schlimmer werden oder bis morgen noch anhalten sollten, 
geht bitte noch mal zu eurem Arzt und lasst den Stuhl auf Blut untersuchen.
Solltet ihr sichtbares Blut im Stuhl sehen, bitte auch sofort zum Arzt.
Bettruhe ist in jedem Fall noch indiziert, wenn wieder neue Einblutungen aufgetreten sind. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## colili

Hallöchen! 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Konnte mich nicht eher melden, weil wir 2 Tage im Krankenhaus waren.Die Gelenke waren total geschwollen und sie konnte nicht laufen.
Heute sind wir wieder zu Hause und es geht ihr schon viel besser :-)
Ich hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt.
Bin jedenfalls froh, dass sie wenigstens bißchen laufen darf. 
Lieben Gruß 
Colili

----------

